# My Betta Watercolor Painting



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I painted Humphrey, my Crown Tail Betta. I used Koi watercolors and after painting the base colors of him, I dripped paint onto the canvas with a straw then blew air through it to get the spindly, splattered affect in Crown Tails. I hope you all like it! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Pretty painting:-D I like how you've done the fins.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you very much, I tried doing the same technique with my Veil Tail but it just didn't work out very well.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

I absolutely adore this! If you ever start selling those let me know! I would pay to have one like that of one of my fish mailed to me!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Aww thanks!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That's awesome! The technique is perfect for crowntails.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's beautiful! Really nice job!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I just LOVE it!!!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I just saw this thread, and wow! You've done a beautiful job!! ^_^


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Really cool, amazing job.


----------



## Corrinafishy (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow that's amazing! I love his fins:3 nice job!!!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Your painting is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Lichen7192 (Jul 9, 2013)

The fins... :'D The abstractness fits perfectly for his crowntail fins!


----------

